
What do you think of our website? - Condorly
http://condorly.com/
======
cjbprime
It looks fine. The "Personalization and conversion optimization solutions .."
text made my brain fall asleep. You could consider using normal English
instead. But I'm not your target audience, so maybe it's fine.

~~~
Condorly
Thanks for taking the time to review our site.

------
4e1a
It's all fine and well, to me, until I came across the text over the image of
that ugly assed condor. The background should be tinted like the other
sections to increase readability and a more cohesive design. Just my two
cents.

~~~
Condorly
Always appreciate the feedback.

------
tjons
You need faster load times: seeing this wasn't too great.

[http://imgur.com/clft4LH](http://imgur.com/clft4LH)

